# Miter Track Marking Tool



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not all aluminum miter track comes with pre-drilled mounting holes.

I'm picky when it comes to symmetry and needed a way to easily scribe a center line in the bottom of miter track while laying out screw locations.

I came up with this simple tool. I can now get a centered line in any 3/4 inch miter track, Rabbet or dado with one hand and in a matter of seconds.































All you need to make one of these is the scratch pin from a combination square, 3/4" hardwood stock and whatever you want to use for the rear grip.










The hole for the scratch pin is 5/64" in diameter and the pin fits like a glove with absolutely no play.

This hole is counter-bored for the threaded portion of the pin so that the scratch pin height can be adjusted and recessed completely when the tool is not in use.










My tool is 3/4"W x 15/16"H x 7 1/4" L.

I placed the rear grip 1" from the tail of the tool in order to provide a rest for my middle finger. 

Make your tool to whatever length and configuration is most comfortable for you.

I didn't cut to final length until just before sanding the bow and stern to shape.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## Melsdad (Jul 28, 2009)

How did you get the hole for the scribe exactly in the center of the board (boat)?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for asking.

The layout for the holes was done on an oversized (length) maple blank before any shaping was done.

Doing it this way gave me room for do-overs if the drill bit drifted and the hole location was off at the bottom.

I clamped the blank down on my bench to keep it steady then used the square (pictured above) to find center.

Just set your square to 3/8" and with a very sharp pencil mark a short line first from one side of the blank then the other. 

If these lines don't line up adjust the square and try again.

Once you find center mark the entire length of the blank. This line will locate the center for the pin and the handle.

Please feel free to ask more questions.


----------

